# Sweet Opals first shetland baby!



## SweetOpal (Mar 3, 2007)

Mahalah had a beautiful little filly this morning at 2 am. She was 351 days today so I am so happy mare stare is over!!! (with her) We are calling her Adi aka for Adriana. She is out of Pony Vista's Opening Night.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 3, 2007)

congratulations! what a sweet girl



:


----------



## Getitia (Mar 3, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS :aktion033: :aktion033: A beautiful baby and a filly to boot



:


----------



## Leeana (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness, not sure who i like most ....momma or baby lol. Congratulations :aktion033: :aktion033:

Her mother is stunning :new_shocked:



. What a beautiful filly



:


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 3, 2007)

:aktion033: Congratulations Jennifer!!! She's adorable!!!



:


----------



## crponies (Mar 3, 2007)

What a gorgeous pair you have there! Congratulations! :new_multi:


----------



## Devon (Mar 3, 2007)

: Woohoo Congratulations



: Come on now Mini Girls. :bgrin


----------



## Lewella (Mar 3, 2007)

:aktion033: Congratulations Jennifer! Beautiful Filly :aktion033:


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 3, 2007)

:aktion033: Yay Congrats!

What a beautiful pair, mom is very nice. I'm suprised that Adi has no pinto markings at all 

Now just 3 more to go... All GESHAN Babies!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I can hardly wait!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful foal and the mare is a beauty also. :aktion033:



:



: :risa8: :risa8:



:



: :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 3, 2007)

:aktion033: Thanks everyone!!! I just love it when they are born, they really are so special! She is doing wonderful, trying to do little jogs in her stall! Mom really does look great after 11 1/2 months of pregnancy! Mom is the mare I won the triple A amateur award in Modern Halter and Performance for 2006. Can't wait to get her back out and showing, she is a great mare all around! Now one down 3 more to go!!! :aktion033:


----------



## hhpminis (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations Jennifer! Very nice filly, glad both are well and happy. Now get some rest.


----------



## Firefall (Mar 4, 2007)

She is a cutie, congratulations on a healthy filly and your first Shetland born there!!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 4, 2007)

How cute! Love her buns!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations, Jennifer!! I know you've been waiting and waiting. And the mare does look fantastic for being pregnant 11 1/2 months :aktion033:


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Jennifer! She's just beautiful!



:


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 5, 2007)

:aktion033: Wow, Jennifer....a filly out of that gorgeous mare!!!! Who could ask for more!!???!!!!


----------

